# Chris Hein woodwinds and brass



## Woodie1972 (Jan 26, 2020)

I would like to use Chris Hein woodwinds and brass in my template of Dorico, but I'm running into the fact that the French horn and other low instruments are to be played in another register than they normally do.

F.e. when I write a line for the Uniqhorn or bassoons, it needs to be notated two octaves higher than you would normally do, to have the notes played at the right pitch. Needless to say that this makes a score pretty much unreadable.
I can make a transposition of the instrument, but then the keyswitches aren't recognized anymore, because everything is transposed two octaves up. This is due to the fact of the transposition of two octaves up, where Dorico has to play a C6 f.e. to get a sounding C4, but this also goes for the keyswitches, which go into the playing area of the instrument, because of this transposition up.

C-1 would be sustain, but now it goes to C1 because of the transposition and there you go into the playing area. Keyswitches lower than A-2 aren't recognized by Dorico, so you can't solve it that way.
Is there anyone who knows of a way I can get this solved?


----------



## Rob (Jan 27, 2020)

There should be a "transpose" slider somewhere? One that leaves keyswitches at the correct pitch


----------



## Woodie1972 (Jan 27, 2020)

You mean the tune button in Kontakt? This tunes the instrument up or down, but will keep using the same sample, so you get a very weird sound. 
But if you mean another one which I don't know of, please let me know.


----------



## Daniel S. (Jan 27, 2020)

Woodie1972, it's Daniel at Steinberg here. You should find that you can specify a transposition of one or more octaves in the expression map without affecting the keyswitches, which are still defined using the non-transposed pitch. Dorico is clever enough to send the required keyswitches at the original pitch while transposing all the notes to be played.


----------



## Woodie1972 (Jan 28, 2020)

Thanks Daniel, I've checked this and I only found transpose octave up, or the HSO Piccolo, which transposes one octave down. 
I've not yet tried to alter the octave up to two octaves up and see what happens, will do that later.


----------



## Bollen (Jan 31, 2020)

Or you could use this: https://cinesamples.com/product/cinemap

It's free and very simple to use... And saves a lot of headaches!


----------



## Woodie1972 (Feb 1, 2020)

Bollen said:


> Or you could use this: https://cinesamples.com/product/cinemap
> 
> It's free and very simple to use... And saves a lot of headaches!


Great, thank you! That's exactly what I needed!


----------

